# short video of my 1856 60/40 4 stroke



## semojetman (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is a short video of the first run of my 1856 Blazer SS with a 60/40 4 stroke Mercury

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0aKhsiieC0


----------



## Roost (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking good. Seems like she's moving along pretty well too. Did you get a top speed?


----------



## semojetman (Feb 3, 2013)

It was pretty rough out and it kept cavitating. Fastest it would run in those conditions was 32 mph


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Seems like it runs good.. 32 isn't too shabby considering the size of the boat or the conditions..youll def get another mph or two out of it on a sheet of glass..I'm sure it sips the gas too...


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is a great speed for that chop and size of boat. I have a merc 60 on a 1652 and hope for about 35 but maybe more because I am keeping it light. Do you have intake fins and a tunnel?


----------



## semojetman (Apr 2, 2013)

i dont have either intake fins or a tunnel.

after that video was shot, we adjusted the motor height a little and it now runs 34 mph.
which isnt bad for a pretty good size boat.

and yes, the fuel consumption is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Genius (Apr 2, 2013)

semojetman said:


> i dont have either intake fins or a tunnel.
> 
> after that video was shot, we adjusted the motor height a little and it now runs 34 mph.
> which isnt bad for a pretty good size boat.
> ...



Looks good from here, what kind of fuel burn do you expect..?


----------

